# 17250 Chemical cauterization



## Hite (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a physician who wants to bill for 17250 for chemical cauterization using phenol.  The patient is post op for pilonidal cystectomy and provider has used phenol to cauterize granulating tissue in the wound fromthe cystectomy.  We have nerver billed for this.  Can anyone share information if this is something that is usually billed for and paid by most insurances.  It is my understanding that this is done most often to aid in the healing process for pilonidal cystectomy.  I know that I would have to use 58 modifier as it is still in the global which has a 90 global for the cpt code 11772.  Help


----------



## bigredcag (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes you are correct it is used often for non healing wounds,  but i am not sure of the modifier 58 it depends on if it was planned and it is not more extensive than the original surgery. We use 78 most of the time as they are doing it because the wound is Not healing which makes it a related complication. I would double check for a LCD on the code too. good luck


----------



## Hite (Feb 5, 2014)

The cauterization is being performed in the office on their post op visits.  It is not a return to operating or procedure room.


----------



## bigredcag (Feb 16, 2014)

Modifier 78 is return to the operating room OR Procedure room which does include the doctors offices...I had asked that question to one of our insurance contractors a while back and if the office is equiped to perform an outpatient procedures (ie skin biopsies, repairs etc) then it counts.


----------



## madcomic2000 (Mar 17, 2014)

We do these in our office routinely.  Bill 17250 with mod 58.


----------

